# Cuckoo



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Just heard the first Cuckoo of this year today. We live in the New Forest and to those familiar with the forest it was at Denny Wood near Lyndhurst. Anybody alse heard it yet? ROSMIC


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You laid your EGG in the online classifieds :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> You laid your EGG in the online classifieds :lol:


Mod Note - Topic moved to "Nature Watch" Forum.


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Jenny (Senior Moment) ROSMIC


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've never seen one yet nor a kingfisher in the flesh  One day !


----------



## marymary (Mar 21, 2010)

heard one this weekend too at Cannock Chase, forest too.....


----------

